# Xpedo XMF08TT



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

Previous threads about lightweight SPD style pedals always ran into this wall: All the lightweight options from Xpedo and Exustar run on bushings that don't last.
However, this pedal uses 3 cartridge bearings with no mention of bushings. Does anyone know anything about it? Since I'm 20lbs under the weight limit I could even get away with the Ti spindles. They'd drop 140grams from my SPDs!


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

Lelandjt said:


> Previous threads about lightweight SPD style pedals always ran into this wall: All the lightweight options from Xpedo and Exustar run on bushings that don't last.
> However, this pedal uses 3 cartridge bearings with no mention of bushings. Does anyone know anything about it? Since I'm 20lbs under the weight limit I could even get away with the Ti spindles. They'd drop 140grams from my SPDs!


Sorry - no info on the pedals you mentioned.

However the problem with the bushings on Exustar and X-Pedo so far was that they came virtually un-lubed. This way the bushings ran dry after very few rides and therefore some "died" pretty fast. I always recommend to service them BEFORE the first ride. This way the do last. It's almost the same with Eggbeaters which also have bushings that wear out. If you do service them at regular interval they last.

True-Shimano pedals don't need any service and last for years but they also weigh a ton. Choose whatever is important for you. I do a service about twice a year on my 4Ti and they are still running great.


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

Yeah, I'm still considering the Exustars but when I saw this bearing equipped pedal it caught my eye as possibly a better option.


----------



## Tiffster (Jan 30, 2008)

I found in the past with Exustar's and Xpedo (had both) that the bushing wear was inevitble, but for some reason they had decided to make them non replaceable.

With Eggbeaters you can take the bushing out and put a new one in, not so with the exustar etc, once it was worn that was it.

If these new ones run on 3 bearings though it might be an improvement - just bear in mind those bearings will be mighty small to fit in there. Would be interresting to see how long they last.


----------



## Batas (Jan 16, 2004)

Nino, do your pedals get play in the wings...? It is the second time this happen. First time I sent them to CB (after only 200km), and now, 1 year later they are the same. They unclip way to easy...

Mine 1 year ago:


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

Batas said:


> Nino, do your pedals get play in the wings...? It is the second time this happen. First time I sent them to CB (after only 200km), and now, 1 year later they are the same. They unclip way to easy...
> 
> Mine 1 year ago:


yes.no news with 4Tis....that's why i say the Exustars or X-pedos aren't too bad for the little money they cost.


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

Tiffster said:


> If these new ones run on 3 bearings though it might be an improvement - just bear in mind those bearings will be mighty small to fit in there. Would be interresting to see how long they last.


My thoughts exactly, which is why I started this thread instead of being the guinea pig. Now someone go buy these pedals, thrash them, and report back!


----------



## sfer1 (Feb 22, 2009)

I wanted to try this new model, but I couldn't find any online store that sells it.


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

A Google shopping search came up empty both for the Ti and steel spindle. Maybe they aren't on the market yet.


----------



## bridgestone14 (Mar 22, 2005)

So how does one service Xpedo pedals. I have three sets of ti, and I would hate to have to start throwing them out.


----------



## sfer1 (Feb 22, 2009)

I emailed them with no response.

Anyone lives in Taiwan and can give them a call to find out about the availability of the XMF08TT pedals?

XPEDO ASIA
No. 3 Kung 7th Road
Youth Industrial Park
43713 Tachia Taichung Hsien
Taiwan R.O.C.
Tel: 886-4-2681-6991-5
Fax: 886-4-2681-6988


----------



## kneecap (Dec 20, 2003)

bridgestone14 said:


> So how does one service Xpedo pedals. I have three sets of ti, and I would hate to have to start throwing them out.


I remove the end cap, put grease in against the bearing & some into the cap itself. When the end cap is reinstalled grease will be pushed through the entire pedal including the inside bushing & will push old grease out as well.


----------



## bridgestone14 (Mar 22, 2005)

Sweet thanks. My pocket book really appreciates the advice.


----------



## sfer1 (Feb 22, 2009)

sfer1 said:


> I emailed them with no response.
> 
> Anyone lives in Taiwan and can give them a call to find out about the availability of the XMF08TT pedals?
> 
> ...


bump


----------



## bigfly43 (May 8, 2007)

*Xmf08tt Xpedo Pedals*

These guys have the new 3 cartridge bearing Xpedos in stock. TI or steel.

Company Name: Advance Sports Inc. 
Address: 10940 Dutton Road, Philadelphia 
　 PA, 19154 USA 
TEL: +1-800-631-8474 
FAX: +1-215-824-1051

You will have to buy through a bike shop. They are wholesale only on these pedals. Call them, they will tell you who to buy from in your area.

Good luck!

RP


----------



## sfer1 (Feb 22, 2009)

Thanks. I'd need to order them from an online store though. I live in Buenos Aires, Argentina.


----------



## spspinella (Jan 25, 2010)

I just saw these pedals XMF08TT sitting in a previously opened package in Taichung, down the road from Taiwan. The shop wanted $130 for them.


----------



## vladxc (Jan 22, 2009)

I have Xpedo XMF05AT with 3 bearings and after an year there are like NEW. Now I got XMF08TT (M Force) and there 3 bearings and no bushing but with 66 grams lighter. When I will test them I will let you know, but the XMF05AT are really nice. In muddy conditions with the XMF05AT might be hard to clip/unclip but that's the only minus.

The BIG PLUS is that with the 3 bearings system you don't have to clean that much the pedals and you can ride your bike during the time that you normally spend on cleaning the pedals

Xpedo developed really nice in the last years and they made a big improvement on the quality and lightness. 

Cheers
Vlad


----------



## Kwik (Aug 7, 2007)

This could be a good pedal to, BBB parts are mostly durable

http://www.bbbparts.com/pedals_bpd12.php


----------



## vladxc (Jan 22, 2009)

I have a friend who had this pedals and after 6 months he had to change them, because the spring got soft and there were almost flat small pedals..  might be only one pear like that..


----------



## sfer1 (Feb 22, 2009)

I was finally able to get the new XMF08TT with 3 cartridge bearings.


----------



## Dex11 (May 4, 2005)

Nice ! Ti body and spindles ?


----------



## sfer1 (Feb 22, 2009)

Dex11 said:


> Nice ! Ti body and spindles ?


Yep.


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

Where'd you get'em and what did you pay? I'm really interested in these but don't want to give up anything to my great performing XTRs. Could you give us a mini review in a week? I'm particularly curious about release feel.


----------



## sfer1 (Feb 22, 2009)

I got them for $239 + $22 shipping on eBay.

Sadly, I won't be able to give you a mini review in a week. There seems to be a problem with the left pedal. It doesn't spin completely smoothly. Spinning the pedal by hand, I feel something every few spins. And if I spin the pedal holding it close to my year, I hear a sound. It's probably a bad bearing. 

I'd say I had bad luck with these. I had the previous Xpedo MF-1A pedals and they worked perfectly fine. I liked them better than the XTR's I had before, because the spring tension can be adjusted to a weaker weakest position, making the Xpedo's easier to release and easier on my problematic knees. I always felt that Shimano pedals are too hard to release even at the weakest position.


----------



## HellToupee (Jan 19, 2010)

I have the Xpedo MF-5ATs still like new after 6months theres very little information about these pedals around tho.


----------



## Dex11 (May 4, 2005)

sfer1.....any update ? Did you even get them on your bike and ride them ?


----------



## xcatax (Mar 26, 2009)

I bought one year ago Xpedo mag ti pedals and at same time my brother bougth exustar pm 25 ti , exustar are well worn and have some play . Mines xpedo are like new and we do same amount of kms so i recommend it , btw i bought xpedos for 120e as you can see in ebay .










I always care price-weight performance components  .


----------



## Dex11 (May 4, 2005)

Is it the same one as mentioned above ? With 3 cartridge bearings ?


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

Those look like a different pedal with bushings.


----------



## xcatax (Mar 26, 2009)

Dex11 said:


> Is it the same one as mentioned above ? With 3 cartridge bearings ?


I would not pay +200e at 210g neither with 30 bearings  
1 bearing m-force

XMF4AT/XMF4AC

Weight: Ti: 230g/pr 
Cr: 275g/pr

Body:	Aluminum

Spindle:	Titanium or Cromoly

Bearings:	1 Cartridge

Bushings:	2DU

Springs:	Square SWP

Seal:	1 Rubber

Cleat:	XPT 6° Float
SPD®

Release:	Dual Sided Adjustable

Color:	Hard Anodized

Note: 85kg/185lbs rider weight for titanium spindles.


----------



## vladxc (Jan 22, 2009)

Here are mines before mounting them on the bike. After 4 months of racing and training with them there are like new. I really like them. Hope that the spring will last at least 2 years, because the pedals will last for sure more.


----------



## Danne (Feb 1, 2004)

Does the XMF08TT with 3 bearings require service/greasing as the versions with bushing does?


----------



## vladxc (Jan 22, 2009)

I've checked them after the rain rides but up to now there are just good to be ridden....
After my first service/greasing I'll let you know


----------



## Dex11 (May 4, 2005)

What are the bearing sizes ?


----------



## 743power (Sep 25, 2007)

Interested to hear more reviews on these. They are at the top of my list. I can't use crankbros pedals because I need to use a 6mm cleat shim on one foot and there is no way to properly shim CB pedals and still maintain the adequate pedal/shoe contact.


----------



## Yetiski (Nov 15, 2010)

*Xpedo pedals.*

Anyone have an update on these pedals XMF08TT or XMF08TC.I saw a cutaway of this new design and it is the best I have seen with 3 cartridge bearings in each pedal.They can be re lubed or replaced with common sized bearings found at any bearing shop like VXB in California for about $5 ea. or 10 for $20.The bearings tap right out of all pedals with ease.I have had MF 1A pedals for 3 years and well over 3000 mi and I can't find rebuild kit for the Ti spindle.I have lubed these many times but the spindle is worn out.The new design will last forever if you service them.I have only found them in AU and Taiwan with two week shipping.If a US bike shop has these please post a link.


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

Now that the new XTR pedals are lighter I'm less interested in these or other lighter offerings. I have to assume something about them won't be as good as XTR and the weight difference is now small.


----------



## Yetiski (Nov 15, 2010)

*XTR weight.*

The XTR is 310gm and uses balls in a ss cage the way old headsets did before cartridge bearings came out.The XMF08TT is 210gm and has 3 cartridge per pedal which could be swapped to ceramic or 2RS rubber sealed with no trouble.Don't get me wrong XTR pedals are great and I would run them on my heavy bikes like the Mukluk but for their high price they should weigh less than a $30 Wellgo copycat pedal.My other XTR parts are some of the lightest on the market,why can't they make pedals that compete with Crank Brothers or Xpedo or any others that are well under 310gm.


----------



## mariosimas (Nov 30, 2009)

you can buy them here:

https://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p25052_M-Force-XMF-08-TT-Titan-Klickpedale-.html

and a cut image:


----------



## Yetiski (Nov 15, 2010)

*Bummer*

You got me going there until I realized it was in Germany and not in $.I would gladly pay that for them.Thanks for the photo though it will show others how the new design is so much better.Anyone wanting to compare it to the XTR pedals should go to the Shimano web site and download the tech doc. and see for yourself.I think the Xpedo update makes it a better pedal and 100gm less weight is just a bonus.The release adjustment range and the dozen or so less parts are also a plus.


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

I agree it looks to be the better option but I don't like being a guinea pig so I'm waiting for them to be more common. Xpedo needs to get a marketing department and sponsor some US racers.


----------



## Yetiski (Nov 15, 2010)

Yes I agree and I just got a PM from a racer who has logged lots of time on these and they are great.Their high end pedals have always worked great the only problem was no parts for rebuilds in the US and some apparently were shipped with not enough lube in them.I grease all my stuff with synthetic grease and it makes everything last longer.With standard cartridge bearings you have the choice of free rolling ceramic or mud proof 2RS sealed with slightly more friction.Even the stock SS shielded will last if you keep them clean and lubed.I will have to buy some from AU and pay the $30 shipping if I can't find them in the US.Then I will try to find spindles for my MF1-A and make them like new for one of my other bikes.


----------



## dennis rides Scott (Mar 3, 2005)

Yetiski said:


> You got me going there until I realized it was in Germany and not in $.I would gladly pay that for them.Thanks for the photo though it will show others how the new design is so much better.Anyone wanting to compare it to the XTR pedals should go to the Shimano web site and download the tech doc. and see for yourself.I think the Xpedo update makes it a better pedal and 100gm less weight is just a bonus.The release adjustment range and the dozen or so less parts are also a plus.


Why do you think cartridge bearings are always better. The Shimano way has proved itself reliable and easy to service. I don't see why the Xpedo pedal is a better pedal because of cartridge bearings??? Besides the weight (wich is impressive for the Xpedo's) I'm 100% shure the Shimano is the better pedal. This does not mean I'm not considering the Xpedo's.


----------



## vladxc (Jan 22, 2009)

dennis rides Scott said:


> Why do you think cartridge bearings are always better. The Shimano way has proved itself reliable and easy to service. I don't see why the Xpedo pedal is a better pedal because of cartridge bearings??? Besides the weight (wich is impressive for the Xpedo's) I'm 100% shure the Shimano is the better pedal. This does not mean I'm not considering the Xpedo's.


Shimano is reliable? Look at their hubs ! I've broke a XT hub in 3 months and made a big play in XTR in another 3 months. I had XTR pedals and I wasn't happy with them. Or look at the Dual control levers !

If the Shimano pedals are seeing any mud, they will eat it and won't let you clip in anymore.

Xpedo have a better clearance, even if they are using a similar model for the body.

Shimano is big name, but lately the quality suks and for some parts, including the pedals, seems that they can't find anything better.


----------



## dennis rides Scott (Mar 3, 2005)

:nono: If I remember correctly we are talking about Shimano Pedals compared to the Xpedo. And Yes, Shimano pedals have proved reliable. For me they are the king of reliability. I use these pedals for years and they only need a service every 2à3 years. I have tried numerous other pedals for a weightadvantage, and never found a pedal that work like XTR. I also never had big problems with mud, and I live in THE mudcountry. 

Maybe look around on this forum. You will see that Shimano is still seen as the most reliable option, and if you choose Eggbeater or others for there weight, you will have to live with a less reliable pedal.


----------



## vladxc (Jan 22, 2009)

I had XTR pedals and now I have Xpedo MF8 Ti
Comparing the pedals I won't change to Shimano again.
The 3 bearing compared to 1 bearing + bushing is MORE resistant. After a year of training and racing I've opened them and only put some fresh grease to prevent the corrosion of the bearings.
They don't have any play or any other problem.

This subject like many others can be really subjective, depending of what you like, or what you've heard about some products. 

But having both of them I can say that for ME (maybe for others too) Xpedo is better, because of the weight, because of the mud clearance, because of the strength and because I don't have to rebuilt them like other models

Cheers


----------



## COLINx86 (Apr 8, 2009)

vladxc said:


> I had XTR pedals and now I have Xpedo MF8 Ti
> Comparing the pedals I won't change to Shimano again.
> The 3 bearing compared to 1 bearing + bushing is MORE resistant. After a year of training and racing I've opened them and only put some fresh grease to prevent the corrosion of the bearings.
> They don't have any play or any other problem.
> ...


Seems like I remember seeing that you were sponsored by Xpedo. Maybe not. 

Either way, I think most will agree that Shimano pedals are By far the most durable. And the new m980 XTR pedals have an oval spindle and really do clear mud better (I use them for cross). Not sure I'd consider the old Xpedo's strong, but maybe the new ones are stronger.


----------



## Yetiski (Nov 15, 2010)

dennis rides Scott said:


> Why do you think cartridge bearings are always better. The Shimano way has proved itself reliable and easy to service. I don't see why the Xpedo pedal is a better pedal because of cartridge bearings??? Besides the weight (wich is impressive for the Xpedo's) I'm 100% shure the Shimano is the better pedal. This does not mean I'm not considering the Xpedo's.


Yes cartridge bearings are always better look at the headset in a Walmart/ Huffy or any junk bike the bearing set up is loose balls with SS cage just like XTR pedals.Now look at any good headset and compare they all have cartridge.Cheap cranks and pivots are the same way.The loading capacity and lifespan are many times better and if you do mess one up you can change it in a couple min.


----------



## Yetiski (Nov 15, 2010)

COLINx86 said:


> Seems like I remember seeing that you were sponsored by Xpedo. Maybe not.
> 
> Either way, I think most will agree that Shimano pedals are By far the most durable. And the new m980 XTR pedals have an oval spindle and really do clear mud better (I use them for cross). Not sure I'd consider the old Xpedo's strong, but maybe the new ones are stronger.


http://bike.shimano.com/media/techd.../PD/EV-PD-M980-3069_v1_m56577569830713902.pdf Show me the oval spindle,not that I would want one.But I only see that the body is slightly oval which makes no difference in the mud.The XTR parts I own are very good and light, the pedals they sell are a let down from the rest of their product line.I do not agree that they are the most durable and they are not even close in mud and ice use.They plug up with debris and are a pain to clip into when dirty not to mention the lack of fine tuning on the tension adjustment.


----------



## briscoelab (Oct 27, 2006)

Yetiski said:


> Yes cartridge bearings are always better look at the headset in a Walmart/ Huffy or any junk bike the bearing set up is loose balls with SS cage just like XTR pedals.Now look at any good headset and compare they all have cartridge.Cheap cranks and pivots are the same way.The loading capacity and lifespan are many times better and if you do mess one up you can change it in a couple min.


You're honestly saying that loose ball setups are junk? I personally think cheap cartridge bearings that can't be serviced and fall apart when side loaded are junk.

Shimano Dura Ace and Campy Record hubs still use loose balls and are generally regarded as the most durable and best all around hubs.

The XTR pedals might be a bit heavy, but they are just about the most durable pedals out there and require basically no servicing.


----------



## Yetiski (Nov 15, 2010)

All cartridge bearings can be serviced if you have any mechanical ability at all but the best part of this type of bearing is that you can replace or service them quickly.If you require less drag just buy ceramic ones for $11-15 each or 2RS for $3-7 each and give yourself a pedal with 7 rubber seals.Dura ace and Campy are fine for road bikes that ride in low load clean operating conditions.Either one of those would be destroyed in a muddy weekend and not only would the balls be wrecked but the races would be shot and require complete replacement of the component and not just a simple cartridge bearing replacement.Tapered Roller, Angular Contact,Thrust bearings and some others are cartridge bearings that are designed to be side loaded.Standard roller are not and loose balls like the ones in the XTR pedals are not.If you are putting a heavy side load on your pedal bearings you should make a video and cash in because that is some unusual riding.


----------



## briscoelab (Oct 27, 2006)

Yetiski said:


> .Dura ace and Campy are fine for road bikes that ride in low load clean operating conditions.Either one of those would be destroyed in a muddy weekend and not only would the balls be wrecked but the races would be shot and require complete replacement of the component and not just a simple cartridge bearing replacement.


Wow... you really don't have any idea what you are talking about do you.

Pretty sure that DA and Record hubs used in CX racing see more mud (and see if more often) than most MTB settings. Plus, they get power washed multiple times (every lap) during a race. Anyone who races CX a lot will tell you that loose ball hubs like DA and Record hold up better than any other hubs on the market.... period. Not to mention their use by nearly every European pro road team in the spring classics. They work, are strong, and are more durable than anything else on the market.

Also, you can just pull the hubs apart and service them easily. There is no reason the cones or cups would be damaged after one muddy/wet event. I've pulled apart DA hubs that have seen two seasons of constant CX use and had the grease not even be contaminated.

Yes, there are angular contact sealed bearings, but most hubs and pedals do not use them. Side loading of cartridge bearings is one of the main reason they fail. It isn't because of the side loading being applied by pedaling forces destroying the bearing. It's because it is difficult to properly take play out of the system without side loading the bearing. This is less of an issue on pedals, but a lot of road hubs using cartridge bearings suffer from them.

There is a reason you can get a pedal like an XTR and run them for three years without a drop of service. I rebuild my Eggs at least once a season.

Oh and if you are comparing a Walmart bike's headset to the bearings inside an XTR pedal... you really don't have a leg to stand on. Just sayin'......


----------



## vladxc (Jan 22, 2009)

COLINx86 said:


> Seems like I remember seeing that you were sponsored by Xpedo. Maybe not.
> 
> Either way, I think most will agree that Shimano pedals are By far the most durable. And the new m980 XTR pedals have an oval spindle and really do clear mud better (I use them for cross). Not sure I'd consider the old Xpedo's strong, but maybe the new ones are stronger.


The old models are not stronger, I agree, but the new ones are !

And 130-140 grams lighter ! 
Don't forget this is a topic in a weight weenies category !


----------



## raceer2 (Jul 21, 2007)

This is the weeny category, but you cannot beat shimano xtr. i stray from time to time and try various pedals like Ti eggbeaters and always seem to go back to them. They are just so darn bulletproof and they just work. Currently riding eggies again with the shimano's put aside for a little while.


----------



## vladxc (Jan 22, 2009)

raceer2 said:


> Currently riding eggies again with the shimano's put aside for a little while.


So seems like or there are too heavy, or you don't like them.

The XTR might seem bulletproof but only for a couple of seasons.
Anyway, after one year of abuse the MF8Ti are like new and I won't change them if isn't necessary. After I'll get them off the bike for a check I'll take some photos and post them here too show how are they looking inside.

Cheers,
Vlad


----------



## Yetiski (Nov 15, 2010)

briscoelab said:


> Wow... you really don't have any idea what you are talking about do you.
> 
> Pretty sure that DA and Record hubs used in CX racing see more mud (and see if more often) than most MTB settings. Plus, they get power washed multiple times (every lap) during a race. Anyone who races CX a lot will tell you that loose ball hubs like DA and Record hold up better than any other hubs on the market.... period. Not to mention their use by nearly every European pro road team in the spring classics. They work, are strong, and are more durable than anything else on the market.
> 
> ...


Wow your wisdom has convinced me I will take all the cartridge bearings out of my 800 Can Am and my cars too so I can run loose balls,maybe we should do all the motocross bikes next I have not seen loose balls in those for 20 years.Just think of all the Baja 500 racers that could benefit from your wisdom.I stand renounced as a mechanic and will look to your posts for advise.Thank you!!!


----------



## briscoelab (Oct 27, 2006)

Yea... because high RPM/power applications seen in automobiles and motocross bikes are exactly like what a MTB or CX bike will encounter.... :thumbsup:

You probably love ceramic bearings and sing their praises as well!

It's also nice how you completely ignored all of the points brought up in my post, as they are fact and widely accepted as such. 

I'm not arguing that there aren't lighter pedals out there... even ones that can be pretty durable. (I run Eggs most of the time). But to claim loose ball setups found in XTR pedals, Dura Ace hubs, XTR hubs, Campy Record hubs, etc are not durable is laughable.


----------



## Yetiski (Nov 15, 2010)

No I like 2RS better but I am changing to loose balls because I have seen the light.


----------



## dennis rides Scott (Mar 3, 2005)

The biggest reason why the manufacturers started with cartridge bearings is because it is easier and therefore cheaper to produce. Also comparing a headset and a pedal is stupid, apples and oranges. A pedal is NOT better because it use cartridges. If you realy believe this, you probably believe every marketing bulshit that is used by a manufacturer.
Are you shure you are not connected with xpedo :skep:


----------



## Yetiski (Nov 15, 2010)

Loose bearings have been leaving every market for the last 20 years because of quality and service reasons.They will probably be gone altogether in another 10 years unless you cave dwellers have your way.If loose balls were better they would be increasing in market share and be used in the most severe duty applications,they are not.From the heavy and slow industrial machines to the off road racing bikes,trucks,atv and snowmobiles,all have used cartridge bearings for years.Why,they are lighter,stronger and serviceable.It does not matter what type of application the correct grade of cartridge bearing is better and more practical for every day use.Not to mention this is the Weight weenie forum and you guys are arguing about a HEAVY XTR set of pedals.


----------



## Nozes (Feb 18, 2008)

Talking about heavy AND pedals AND Shimano,my 1997 DX636's lasted for 13 years of downhill races (about 180!) with very little maintnance and ZERO problems whatsoever.
And guess what? They will continue next year,and I'm certain they will outlast my DH carrier.
So when someone calls Shimano pedals a bad product please remember the pedals that lasted forever 

But those Xpedo really do look nice,when my Exustar PM25ti's fall apart I'll be searching for them.


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

The reason no one has been able to make Ti spindles for XTR pedals is the loose bearings run on the axle.


----------



## dennis rides Scott (Mar 3, 2005)

Yetiski said:


> Loose bearings have been leaving ....


I give up, you are absolutely right. XTR pedals are rubish because of there prehistoric design. I don't understand why many people swear by them. Thanks for enlighten us you great master :thumbsup:


----------



## AlexRandall (Apr 2, 2009)

Yetiski said:


> Wow your wisdom has convinced me I will take all the cartridge bearings out of my 800 Can Am and my cars too so I can run loose balls,maybe we should do all the motocross bikes next I have not seen loose balls in those for 20 years.Just think of all the Baja 500 racers that could benefit from your wisdom.I stand renounced as a mechanic and will look to your posts for advise.Thank you!!!


You may be a brilliant mechanic, but you fail miserably in arguing a point with relevant examples.

XTR pedals _do_ have a proven reliability record - which you fail to acknowledge.
Cartridges have just as much chance of failing once dirt gets past the seals - they have a lower requirement for continual servicing which is why they are more widely used in the dirt now.
XTR hubs (whilst having loose balls too) are irrelevant to this argument
Cheap parts are irrelevant, as they are manufactured to poor tolerances
Any other application of bearings (motorsport etc) are irrelevant as the conditions of use and stresses are too different to draw parallel conclusions.


----------



## vladxc (Jan 22, 2009)

Seems that there are more bad opinions about the NEW Xtr Pedals: http://www.bikeradar.com/gear/category/components/pedals/product/xtr-pd-m980-race-pedals-42708

2 stars out of 5 ...


----------



## COLINx86 (Apr 8, 2009)

that's the only bad review of them i've seen from people who have ACTUALLY RIDDEN them. But like I said earlier, I have them on my cross bike and they did fine in the mud. A lot better than my PD-M540s did.


----------



## briscoelab (Oct 27, 2006)

Mine were terrible in thick mud. But great the rest of the time.


----------



## COLINx86 (Apr 8, 2009)

briscoelab said:


> Mine were terrible in thick mud. But great the rest of the time.


yeah I guess it depends what kind of mud/dirt it was too. It was more of a soupy mud in my case.


----------



## D_Man (Jan 7, 2004)

You guys call yourself weight weenies? How about the R-Force (XRF06TT/XRF06TC)?

http://xpedo.com/pedals/rf.htm#


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

Yetiski said:


> My other XTR parts are some of the lightest on the market,why can't they make pedals that compete with Crank Brothers or Xpedo or any others that are well under 310gm.


Because those come with weight limits and/or do not last.


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

Yetiski said:


> Loose bearings have been leaving every market for the last 20 years because of quality and service reasons.They will probably be gone altogether in another 10 years unless you cave dwellers have your way.If loose balls were better they would be increasing in market share and be used in the most severe duty applications,they are not.From the heavy and slow industrial machines to the off road racing bikes,trucks,atv and snowmobiles,all have used cartridge bearings for years.Why,they are lighter,stronger and serviceable.It does not matter what type of application the correct grade of cartridge bearing is better and more practical for every day use.Not to mention this is the Weight weenie forum and you guys are arguing about a HEAVY XTR set of pedals.


Dude, you do not know what you are talking about. At all.


----------



## mechBgon (Jan 28, 2007)

I work in a bike shop and can only recall seeing one set of Shimano SPD pedals in the last decade that were irrecoverably worn out. And they were on a world-touring bike.

As for cartridges, the entire XTR spindle assembly can be considered a "cartridge," since the whole thing can be removed and replaced. But it's also rebuildable, and even adjustable. Want to inject fresh grease really fast? Remove the axle cartridge, pump a bunch of fresh grease into the axle cavity, reinsert axle, and watch it extrude the old grease. Want to take out some bearing play after a season? You can do that, they've got infinite adjustability.

I have my own complaints about current-gen SPDs (not enough retention force for my tastes), but spindle bearings aren't one of them. Serviceable, adjustable, and very strong, even when throwing the whole bike (and the rider) off the trail after a high-speed rock strike. My current XC race bike is using the venerable PD-M747s because they have higher max retention. Takes a licking and keeps on clicking 

As for their performance in snow, I find it acceptable. It's the cleat that seems to attract a ball of ice in the wrong conditions, and one kick on the pedal is generally enough to fix that. The rest of the drivetrain's not so easy, though:









activate the cassette heater!!









this was Reflecto-Bike II


----------



## Yetiski (Nov 15, 2010)

*Bearings.*

Someone wanted to know what bearings were in these pedals and I pulled my set apart when I got them today.Outer bearing # 686 - 6x13x5 mm shielded. Inner bearings 2 each pedal # 6700 10x15x4 mm 2RS rubber sealed with 1 external rubber seal on the pedal body.The pedal body has bigger bearing carriers and the spindle is reshaped and not as hollowed out.The weight is the same as the MF 1A at 215gm per pair.Replacement bearings of all types are cheap and in stock at VXB,Boca bearings and probably any bearing shop.


----------



## Silentfoe (May 9, 2008)

I think it's all been said but I'll throw in my $.02. I've been using the ti/ti Xpedo's for about 6 months now. I am over their weight limit (not by much) and I have had zero issues. They are super light, super smooth and look great. Good solid retention (almost too much initially). I would highly recommend these pedals to any serious w/w, racer.


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

Ya know, several companies HAVE made aftermarket Ti spindles for shimano SPDs... when they only had a few models and weren't redesigning them every year or so it was simple to do for the top model. And if they use heat-treated Ti 6Al/4V for the spindles... those tiny little 24 ball bearings supporting the spindles will wear out before the spindles do if you don't neglect to put the grease in when assembling the spindle cartridges back together. I've run a set of Ti spindles in my 737s for years. For hmmm, 16 years in fact.

Incidently Victor Components, the parent company behind Exustar and also now owner of Bebop, used to offer drop-in Ti spindle cartridge units with actual cartridge bearings for the top model shimano SPD pedals.


----------



## edubfromktown (Sep 7, 2010)

I inherited a pair of (stock) MF-3's with an '09 Fuji Tahoe SL. They have been awesome... spin like mad, lighter than XT pedals and definitely less clunky feel (I have XT pedals on another 29er and haven't been pleased with them). I just scored a pair of the Ti-Ti MF-1A's for $129 USD! Apparently they've been discontinued... no worries for me. I like the design much better than Shimano and it doesn't get much lighter than that.


----------



## willymcd (May 16, 2007)

Sorry to start this heated topic up again, but does anyone know if I can retrofit an old bushing set of xpedo with bearings? I have the ti spindle and ti body ones. I am curious if it is just the spindle that changed with the bearing pedals or if it is the body as well? My ti bodies are in great shape, so it would be a shame to loose them.
I used to have the older mag bodies, but they didn't last long, and one hard whack on a tree stump killed them. the new ti body one has a much burlier design and I've hit them pretty good on rocks without any damage. 
I'm not 100% confident in their rock striking durability so I'm not as careless with them as I am with my m970 XTR rock crushers which I have plowed through rocks with, but for racing, these things are awesome. 
another thing I have found it is easier to click into the XTR pedals, then the xpedo which can sometimes take some hunting.


----------



## vladxc (Jan 22, 2009)

Willy,
I think that you should mail Xpedo. They know better if you can do this.


----------



## cru_jones (Mar 21, 2009)

So I've seen various vendors and Ebay with different pictures of what is stated is the same XMF08TT part number.

Which one is the 210g Ti/Ti version with three bearings?










or










or


----------



## vladxc (Jan 22, 2009)

The first one I think is an older model. The 3rd one is a new version of the XMF08 and is the one with 3 bearings. Ask them if the pedal has the ti spindle. If it has it, is the 210 grams version !

The second one I think is still with bushings, because the one with 3 bearing has the tapered spindle like in the last one


----------



## cru_jones (Mar 21, 2009)

The third one is off Xpedo's website (but there is reference to "2009").

The second one is what I would really want..since the gold matches my current scheme! 

But I'll settle for the third for the WW savings (it's not often you get the light weight _and_ it matches your color scheme).

The 2nd and 3rd look to be identical (except for the obvious color difference), they are certainly differences compared to the 1st one though...


----------



## edubfromktown (Sep 7, 2010)

I'm 195# and scored a set last fall on closeout for ~$120 (I have MF-3's on my other ride). I like them much better than Shimano XT or XTR pedals... the gunk (mud, snow, etc.) just doesn't clog them nearly as much, lighter and less clunky. The ones weighing in @ 210g look like...


----------



## @dam (Jan 28, 2004)

I'd love to drop the weight, but the reviews here on MTBR frequently complain about a little metal tab involved in the retention system easily breaking off. Does anybody know anything about this?

Weight is important, but not as important as reliability when I have a 15 mile push to the trailhead.

Oh yeah- I live in a rocky area and bash my pedals on rocks all the time.


----------



## sfer1 (Feb 22, 2009)

cru_jones said:


> So I've seen various vendors and Ebay with different pictures of what is stated is the same XMF08TT part number.
> 
> Which one is the 210g Ti/Ti version with three bearings?
> 
> ...


The third one.


----------



## cru_jones (Mar 21, 2009)

@dam said:


> I'd love to drop the weight, but the reviews here on MTBR frequently complain about a little metal tab involved in the retention system easily breaking off. Does anybody know anything about this?
> 
> Weight is important, but not as important as reliability when I have a 15 mile push to the trailhead.
> 
> Oh yeah- I live in a rocky area and bash my pedals on rocks all the time.


Do not quote me, but I _think_ this is on the previous version...hopefully someone who knows for sure will chime in.


----------



## bridgestone14 (Mar 22, 2005)

Yeah, the first year or so the pedals broke all of the time, but they redesigned the pedal body and they are pretty solid. Most of mine are the Ti/Ti version, that never had the problem, but I do have a new set of the cro-molly pedals and they have held up. I wouldn't worry about the reliability anymore especially the ti ones. I would repack the pedals with grease at least once a year to try and prolong the life of the bushing if you have the older ones.
Pic one is the first version of the Mag/Ti that broke all of the time.
Pic two is the first version of the Ti/Ti's with bushing and are great, I have three pair.
Pic three I think is the new version with bearing, but I can't be sure as I don't own a pair.


----------



## cru_jones (Mar 21, 2009)

Just ordered a pair of Ti/Ti with the bearings.  My XTRs come in at 331 on my scale so this should be very helpful!


----------



## Wheelspeed (Jan 12, 2006)

*Good sellers?*

Anyone find sellers they were happy with? I found one with good prices on ebay, but they're from the Ukraine, which makes me nervous. Good feedback though.


----------



## cru_jones (Mar 21, 2009)

Wheelspeed said:


> Anyone find sellers they were happy with? I found one with good prices on ebay, but they're from the Ukraine, which makes me nervous. Good feedback though.


This was the best I found. Maybe others, but not very popular among my usual sites.

https://www.modernbike.com/itemgroup.asp?IGPK=2126175735


----------



## bridgestone14 (Mar 22, 2005)

jones, does this mean you are selling your xtr pedals?


----------



## cru_jones (Mar 21, 2009)

bridgestone14 said:


> jones, does this mean you are selling your xtr pedals?


No, those are staying on my FS 26er. The Xpedos are for my WW 29er HT race bike....hence the desire for something lighter.


----------



## TigWorld (Feb 8, 2010)

Wheelspeed said:


> Anyone find sellers they were happy with? I found one with good prices on ebay, but they're from the Ukraine, which makes me nervous. Good feedback though.


I got mine from Australia - https://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170619054300. At A$169 probably not the cheapest but it did include shipping and got here in 2 days.

They do weigh a little more than claimed:


----------



## cru_jones (Mar 21, 2009)

TigWorld said:


> I got mine from Australia - https://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170619054300. At A$169 probably not the cheapest but it did include shipping and got here in 2 days.
> 
> They do weigh a little more than claimed:


Well luckily I'm not 100% infected with the WW bug, so I can take 8g extra. 

I needed a new pair of pedals anyways, so just wanted something lighter than XTR.


----------



## cru_jones (Mar 21, 2009)

Mine showed up today. Well packaged. Installed and adjusted fine. Haven't ridden yet (waiting on a new wheelset). Got 215g on my cheap wal-mart scale. XTRs are 331 on same scale, so that's 116g there. Seem well built, sounds good so far.


----------



## Markoj (Sep 26, 2008)

I'm using that Xpedo XMF08TT with catridge bearing for over a year now.Riden in mud,rain,dust... all conditions and they are still like new. No bearing play, roughtness or any weakness 

Previous to that I was using CB 4Ti and couldn't use it more than 1 month ( bearing play, service,service...)


----------



## @dam (Jan 28, 2004)

Hey guys- what is this pedal? It says XMF08*AC* and Ti/Ti. Doesn't AC mean aluminum/chromo?


----------



## vladxc (Jan 22, 2009)

do you have a spoke magnet? 
if you do, you can check if it's titanium or cromo... is that hard?


----------



## @dam (Jan 28, 2004)

Over the internet? Yeah- it's hard.  These are on ebay right now. They're in Ukraine. I'm skeptical.


----------



## vladxc (Jan 22, 2009)

Then you can ask the seller. He has to know better what he is selling, right?

(L.E. - but as I can see in the photos there are the TITANIUM version with TITANIUM spindle.)


----------



## @dam (Jan 28, 2004)

I did- my question is what the -AC is. It's not on the website. If they're Ti, what aren't they -TT?

That seems suspicious.
http://www.xpedo.com/pedals/mf.htm#


----------



## vladxc (Jan 22, 2009)

I don't know that AC is, but I have it too on the pack from my pedals. And I got them from Xpedo.


----------



## Markoj (Sep 26, 2008)

On my pack it's TT ? ( it says Titanium body and Titanium spindle )

Should AC mean - Aluminium body and Cromoly spindle ? (just guessing)


----------



## vladxc (Jan 22, 2009)

I don't think so. because my pedals are 210,8 grams


----------



## @dam (Jan 28, 2004)

Good to hear. Being named "Vlad", is it safe to assume you're from eastern Europe? Maybe that's just how xpedo markets this pedal there. Maybe AC stands for something else over there.

So, anyway, these -AC pedals are on ebay for $130 +$15 shipping. Tempting...I just want to be sure of what I'm buying.


----------



## Wheelspeed (Jan 12, 2006)

Markoj said:


> On my pack it's TT ? ( it says Titanium body and Titanium spindle )
> 
> Should AC mean - Aluminium body and Cromoly spindle ? (just guessing)


That's what I would've thought also after looking at Xpedo's website. But the label does say titanium/titanium on the right. Weird. 

It's enough that I'd be nervous also. It seems like a good product... hopefully will get a U.S. distributor soon. I'm actually more interested in XMF08TC (titanium body with chromoly spindle) since I'm pushing 185 lbs with a full camelpack when I have my 'winter weight'


----------



## vladxc (Jan 22, 2009)

I am from Romania, but that's not so important. I got the pedals from Xpedo, directly from Taiwan.

The price is really good ! You can ask the guy that is selling the pedals to check them with a magnet (the body and the spindle) and also to check the real weight 

I guess that's safer.


----------



## Markoj (Sep 26, 2008)

Mine came in 214g TT version.


----------



## TigWorld (Feb 8, 2010)

That AC designation seems weird. Here's a pic of the tube mine came in:


----------



## Wheelspeed (Jan 12, 2006)

vladxc said:


> I am from Romania, but that's not so important. I got the pedals from Xpedo, directly from Taiwan.
> 
> The price is really good ! You can ask the guy that is selling the pedals to check them with a magnet (the body and the spindle) and also to check the real weight
> 
> I guess that's safer.


Thanks for responding, Vlad. I'm not sure how much a magnet can determine between stainless steel, aluminum, chromoly, or titanium. I think chromoly is typically magnetic, but I'm not sure if it's always strongly magnetic. I think SS can go either way. Titanium should be non-magnetic, but sometimes there are some magnetic metals put into the alloy, possibly making it seem similar to a strain of SS that is weakly magnetic or maybe even a version of chromoloy that leans towards the non-magnetic end?

I'm not a metallurgist, so certainly inviting conversation.

EDIT- Oh, it also may be difficult to figure out degrees of magnetism on the round pedal shaft.


----------



## vladxc (Jan 22, 2009)

They can't have aluminium body. It will break. So it is steel or titanium.. that's why I was talking about the magnetism.


----------



## Wheelspeed (Jan 12, 2006)

Xpedo themselves claim to have aluminum bodies. Not busting on Al bodies... I would think an Al body would be okay for some time, but would abrade more quickly than other metals. (But be good price for low weight.)


----------



## BruceBrown (Jan 16, 2004)

bridgestone14 said:


> Pic two is the first version of the Ti/Ti's with bushing and are great, I have three pair.
> Pic three I think is the new version with bearing, but I can't be sure as I don't own a pair.


Yup. I own a pair of the picture 2 version (214g) and have been running them with no problems (I'm right at the weight limit) for a couple of years now. One of the O-rings that holds the grease in popped off, but I replaced it easily. Other than that - they have been fine.

I've got a new pair of the pedals in the 3rd picture (210g spot on) as well I got on eBay and like them better because, for whatever reason, the float is better - or more forgiving than the picture 2 pair on my other bike. If it were me, I'd opt for the new version (3rd picture) of the Ti/Ti simply based on the float.

BB


----------



## @dam (Jan 28, 2004)

vladxc said:


> I am from Romania, but that's not so important. I got the pedals from Xpedo, directly from Taiwan.


Hi, Vlad. No response from the seller. He sells lots of bike parts though, and his feedback is all positive. There's just very little out there about the -AC.

Where did you order from? I can't find a purchase option on the xpedo website.

Thanks


----------



## cru_jones (Mar 21, 2009)

Put 40 miles on them this weekend, half being a race pre-ride and the other half the race itself.

Overall, very impressed. Certainly less surface area so in quick, technical sections maybe a half-second longer to the find the pedal and get in than XTR, but not a show stopper by any means. I either time it just right, or got lucky, but I clipped in almost instantaneously at the start, and actually surprised myself.

I tagged a few rocks with them at speed and no issues.

The range of adjustment is great, even halfway "tight" I wasn't able to quickly clip out, so they should get tight enough for anyone. I never really found myself thinking about them during the race, which is exactly how it should be.

Two thumbs up! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## @dam (Jan 28, 2004)

How do we get these on the review list? There are tons of xpedo pedal there now, but not this one.

Also, do these pedal release as quickly and easily at Shimano. I think it says 15* of float which seems like a lot compared to Shimano.


----------



## sfer1 (Feb 22, 2009)

15° is most likely the release angle, not the float. I believe they have 6° of float.


----------



## BruceBrown (Jan 16, 2004)

@dam said:


> How do we get these on the review list? There are tons of xpedo pedal there now, but not this one.


Don't See a Certain Product on Our Site?
Suggest a product via email: [email protected]



@dam said:


> Also, do these pedal release as quickly and easily at Shimano. I think it says 15* of float which seems like a lot compared to Shimano.


Yes, they release just as quickly and easily as Shimano SPD pedals.

BB


----------



## janbo (Jan 19, 2007)

I bought them.
I think that the only difference between AC and TT are the cleats.
AC version has cleats with 15° of float, TT comes with cleats with 6° of float.
I tried them with SH-51 and it seems that Xpedo pedal has same float like Shimano.


----------



## @dam (Jan 28, 2004)

My XMF08AC Ti/Ti pedals just arrived from Ukraine. Looks like the seller on ebay was legit.

Good to know about the float. I'll just use my Shimano cleats then and they'll become XMF08TT's


----------



## edubfromktown (Sep 7, 2010)

janbo said:


> I bought them.
> I think that the only difference between AC and TT are the cleats.
> AC version has cleats with 15° of float, TT comes with cleats with 6° of float.
> I tried them with SH-51 and it seems that Xpedo pedal has same float like Shimano.


Ahhh haaaah,

That explains it... I installed cleats on a set of Sidi Dominator's and thought they were moving around a lot more than TT cleats. Side note: I'm not impressed with the Dom's- I prefer Shimano MO86's to them (which are a lot le$$).

Thanks for the info.


----------



## willymcd (May 16, 2007)

I have been wrecking these pedals into lots of rocks lately and I keep fearing that they will be toast, but they show no sign of abuse and keep working. I'm going to buy the bearing version, I'm sick of the bushing ones.


----------



## Zzbog (Apr 6, 2008)

Question to owners of Ti/Ti version of Xpedos:

Do you think it's a good idea to put them on a commuter bike (daily rides, about 1-1.5 hour on bumpy roads (NYC))? I am 176 pounds..


----------



## bridgestone14 (Mar 22, 2005)

I think you should be fine. They aren't sealed the best, and in my experience, commuter miles can be pretty wet and sloppy. So you might want to repack a little more often.


----------



## Veda (Dec 17, 2009)

I have both the TT and the AC. The AC I ordered through ebay from the Romania seller. Fast shipping and weight of the AC is at 215gr which is 5gr heavier than my TT. Can't tell the difference in look and actual real world feel. The AC is 30% cheaper than what I paid the TT for. I say go for it...


----------



## Veda (Dec 17, 2009)

Zzbog said:


> Question to owners of Ti/Ti version of Xpedos:
> 
> Do you think it's a good idea to put them on a commuter bike (daily rides, about 1-1.5 hour on bumpy roads (NYC))? I am 176 pounds..


Not sure about the other models but the model we're talking about in this thread makes high pitched creaking noises after about 3 months of usage and I'm only 60kg. The rubber seal at the bearing also gets loose and runs up to the spindle. I regret selling my XTR pedals that I've been using for training. But the Xpedos are definitely the pedal I'd want to use during those epic or race days. The difference is night and day in terms of performance. Plus the XTR is way smoother in cleat insertion and removal. All in all, not a pedal you'd want to use daily.


----------



## Nozes (Feb 18, 2008)

I'm looking for new pedals and on paper these Xpedo XMF08TT looks good.

Those of you who racked big miles on them,what's the word on durability? Bearings,springs,body...highs and lows,and would you buy these again?

thanks!


----------



## TigWorld (Feb 8, 2010)

They've been good so far - about 1500km on mine and they still spin like new.

The only thing I didn't like from new was they did not seem to have any float, even though the cleats look in design and dimensions identical to the shimano cleats with float. The lack of float was caused by the back of the pedal retention mechanism - the radius there was not enough to give the proper amount of float with the supplied (and shimano float) cleats. A 5 min mod with a dremel grinding wheel sorted that out and they have been perfect ever since.

I'd be amazed if they would last as long as the shimano pedals though. My pair of M540's had about 50,000km on them and still work like new. They were almost twice the weight though.


----------



## BruceBrown (Jan 16, 2004)

Nozes said:


> I'm looking for new pedals and on paper these Xpedo XMF08TT looks good.
> 
> Those of you who racked big miles on them,what's the word on durability? Bearings,springs,body...highs and lows,and would you buy these again?
> 
> thanks!


Yes, I would buy again. No problems with the 2 pairs I have with a lot of daily miles and races under their belt to date. I'm right at the rider weight limit being in the low to mid 180's. Bashed a lot of rocks with them and still going strong.


----------



## Danne (Feb 1, 2004)

Nozes said:


> I'm looking for new pedals and on paper these Xpedo XMF08TT looks good.
> 
> Those of you who racked big miles on them,what's the word on durability? Bearings,springs,body...highs and lows,and would you buy these again?
> 
> thanks!


I'm on my second pair. On the first pair (purchased july 2010), the bearings started to slide inwards on the axle after only a couple of weeks. Warrenty replacement. 
The new pair is working great after 1500 km.

And yes, I would buy them again.


----------



## @dam (Jan 28, 2004)

I have been running these for a couple months now and have mixed feelings. They seem to be holding up fine. I accidently had an ENORMOUS pedal strike a while back. I thought they'd definitely be toast, but they took it just fine. I REALLY appreciate the light weight- almost as light as my friends egg-beaters.

Here's the deal though...I think the Ti has more friction against the steel cleat than the steel interface on the Shimano pedals do. It also has a strange disengagement. When you twist your heel out, you feel a click, but you have to turn another 1/2* or so to actually disengage. I've had many a tip-over in these things, a few crashes, and it hasn't been great for my confidence. I backed the tension way off and that has helped a LOT, although it isn't a very positive click in. I also just bought some multi-release cleats, and I'll put some light oil on them, so hopefully I'll be happy now. 

Also, the shape of this pedal tends to snag on the tread of your shoe a little more while you're feeling around for the cleat.


----------



## jathanas (Dec 9, 2009)

*Unreliable*

I've run them for a few months and have experienced inconsistent engagement and release.

Yesterday I lost momentum on a rock garden and the left pedal failed to release. The result? A lovely scrape on my carbon frame. After I got myself up and managed to release, the frikkin' thing wouldn't engage again. :nono:

Absolute rubbish. Back to XTR for me, heavier but consistent and reliable.


----------



## sfer1 (Feb 22, 2009)

@dam said:


> I have been running these for a couple months now and have mixed feelings. They seem to be holding up fine. I accidently had an ENORMOUS pedal strike a while back. I thought they'd definitely be toast, but they took it just fine. I REALLY appreciate the light weight- almost as light as my friends egg-beaters.
> 
> Here's the deal though...I think the Ti has more friction against the steel cleat than the steel interface on the Shimano pedals do. It also has a strange disengagement. When you twist your heel out, you feel a click, but you have to turn another 1/2* or so to actually disengage. I've had many a tip-over in these things, a few crashes, and it hasn't been great for my confidence. I backed the tension way off and that has helped a LOT, although it isn't a very positive click in. I also just bought some multi-release cleats, and I'll put some light oil on them, so hopefully I'll be happy now.
> 
> Also, the shape of this pedal tends to snag on the tread of your shoe a little more while you're feeling around for the cleat.


Have you been using them with Xpedo or Shimano cleats? They work great with Shimano SM-SH51 cleats.


----------



## vladxc (Jan 22, 2009)

With the first models I had the same issues with the Xpedo cleats, but not with the shimano cleats. Everything solved out after I've lubed a bit the pedal tension springs. This was happening after a few rides with a lot of dirt or mud.


----------



## bikeguy0 (Aug 5, 2007)

Any new updates on these? I am looking at a set to replace eggbeaters and be lighter then my m970 xtr's (which have are great just heavy).


----------



## sfer1 (Feb 22, 2009)

My XMF08TT's are still great. No issues, no maintenance needed.


----------



## TigWorld (Feb 8, 2010)

Mine have around 9500km offroad on them. I replace the original cleats at around 7000km as I was getting some unintentional releases even though I had the spring tension wound right up. Now 2500km on I'm getting similar symptoms. I suspect the body has started to wear. The bearings are just starting to show some signs of wear on one pedal.

They have been good pedals, but if the body is now worn and new cleats can't solve the release problem then I will probably go back to Shimanos.


----------



## 245044 (Jun 8, 2004)

I run the Ti/CrMo versions and have no issues at all. I even run the Ti version of these on my roadbike, I exceed the weight limit by a few pounds too, and they are awesome pedals for the money.


----------



## edubfromktown (Sep 7, 2010)

TigWorld said:


> They've been good so far - about 1500km on mine and they still spin like new.
> 
> The only thing I didn't like from new was they did not seem to have any float, even though the cleats look in design and dimensions identical to the shimano cleats with float. The lack of float was caused by the back of the pedal retention mechanism - the radius there was not enough to give the proper amount of float with the supplied (and shimano float) cleats. A 5 min mod with a dremel grinding wheel sorted that out and they have been perfect ever since.
> 
> I'd be amazed if they would last as long as the shimano pedals though. My pair of M540's had about 50,000km on them and still work like new. They were almost twice the weight though.


I've got 3 pairs of the older MF-1 Ti/Ti's and they are awesome. They release similar to my MF-3's and Shimano XT SPD pedals. Might be worth sending an e-mail Xpedo support ... to see if they have suggestions / will do something about the worn body / release problem.


----------



## MaLoL1 (Jan 16, 2004)

my speedplay frog have over 15 years now... they still work perfectly, they wait 210g AND they have no srping.

but that's not the best, the best is that most people hate them, and that's what i like the most from them ;-)

if they break, i will switch to xpedo...


----------



## nickcube (Jul 25, 2012)

Quite a grave dig, but does anybody have an update on these pedals? And also, what's it like to service these things? Really interested in a set


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

I've got a month on two sets of Xpedo M-Force 8Ti (the 8Ti being the only lighter pedal). So far I like the feel and all is good. Can't really comment on durability yet and since they're on a tandem road bike durability will probably never get tested.


----------



## bridgestone14 (Mar 22, 2005)

Mine have all stood up pretty well. XT or XTR pedals are going to be much more durable, but that comes with a weight penalty. I think my xpedos are one generation older than the current model, but they are really simple to rebuild. Just take off the dust cover, use a socket to unscrew the nut and the spindle slides out of the pedal body. I clean everything then pack the pedal body with grease and re-screw on the bolt. This doesn't have to be crazy tight. Then I actually throw some more grease over the bolt just to have one more layer of protection. I screw on the dust cover and I am done. I would do this once a year to twice a year depending on how much you ride and in what conditions.


----------



## Crossmaxx (Dec 2, 2008)

Very easy to service, and with 3 sealed cartridge bearings/pedal, they will probably last a long time. I have used mine since September 1st 2014 in water, heavy mud, ice and snow, and so far all good. Rock hits have not damaged the pedals in any way.


----------



## FredNo (Aug 5, 2014)

*Multi-directional release cleats?*

Has anyone used these pedals with the SH-56 multi-directional release cleats? With the SH-51s, I sometimes can't unclip when I don't want to fall like Artie Johnson did on Laugh In.


----------



## santabooze (Oct 14, 2010)

I drank the koi laid and 3 months later I pulled them off for my xtr's. I couldn't turn the volume up enough to drown out the grinding from these pedals. With saying that2 years later on shimano, I wouldn't trade for anything durable and whisper quiet.


----------



## MaLoL1 (Jan 16, 2004)

Are this pedal compatible with a standard shimano spd cleat, or they need the one by xpedo? is there any decrease in performance if I use my spare commuter spd shoes, for example, instead of my race shoes with the xpedo cleat? thnks in advance!


----------



## bikeguy0 (Aug 5, 2007)

They are compatible with a shimano cleat. They don't release quite as well with the shimano cleat but they work just fine. I wouldn't use the shimano cleat that often as it will wear down the titanium body of the pedal. That is why the xpedo cleat has brass in the area that it contacts the pedal body.


----------



## bluebeard (Nov 18, 2008)

Modern bike has th M-Force 8 Ti for $202
I like mine
Going to buy another pair for my new 16 S-Works Camber build


----------



## Nozes (Feb 18, 2008)

MaLoL said:


> Are this pedal compatible with a standard shimano spd cleat, or they need the one by xpedo? is there any decrease in performance if I use my spare commuter spd shoes, for example, instead of my race shoes with the xpedo cleat? thnks in advance!


I use them with SH-51 cleats without any problem. In fact,I use the same cleats for Xpedo,Exustar and Shimano pedals and it works just fine with all of them (5 bikes,all SPD pedals)


----------



## scant (Jan 5, 2004)

thread revival. does anyone have any long term reviews of these please?


----------



## Silentfoe (May 9, 2008)

Still have and use two sets. They are great.


----------



## spsoon (Jul 28, 2008)

Same, two sets, no problems. Use them for CX and XC racing. Couple wet races, lots of pedal strikes, still smooth.


----------



## bikeguy0 (Aug 5, 2007)

Agreed. For the weight they are awesome pedals. Work just as good as my xtrs. 4 seasons mtb racing and riding with pedal strikes and working great. I weigh 175 lbs btw. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scant (Jan 5, 2004)

thanks guys, I've ordered some. I'll report back when I've logged some decent miles


----------



## sjaakoo (Jun 17, 2008)

How well do they work with regular Shimano SPD cleats?


----------



## Dan-W (Nov 21, 2014)

sjaakoo said:


> How well do they work with regular Shimano SPD cleats?


Perfectly. It is what everyone seems to use (never even touched the Xpedo ones)


----------



## edubfromktown (Sep 7, 2010)

I have three sets... my wife uses one of 'em and they just don't wear out (she's not much over 100 lb). I've replaced bearings a couple of times in mine (I'm not quite double her weight).


----------



## scant (Jan 5, 2004)

just under a thousand miles logged so I thought I'd give some feedback. I'm using the sh51 shimano cleats. engagement is 90% of the time fine, occasionally a fumble to click in. getting out is slightly inconsistent. sometimes I think I'm clipped out, only to find I'm still partially engaged. I do intend on getting another pair of shoes with the dedicated xpedo cleats & see if that improves. Whilst pedalling they're fine, no foot roll, no noise, that was by far my biggest concern. The bearings are silky smooth with no lateral play & noticeably less bearing drag than my current stock xtr m9000. Given the weight saving, overal I'm very pleased. In the interest of openess I've only used them on my hardtail on relatively tamer trails. I havent subjected them to airtime or extended rock gardens.


----------



## bikeguy0 (Aug 5, 2007)

I highly recommend using xpedos cleats. They have a brass wear layer for a reason and that is because it is rubbing against titanium. Using the Shimano cleats long term will wear down the titanium body. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spsoon (Jul 28, 2008)

The Shimano cleats did feel better at first, but once the Xpedo cleats wore in a bit I think I like them more. So I'd recommend trying them for a while before discounting them.


----------



## solo-x (Feb 16, 2010)

I found that Xpedo cleats have less float than the Shimano cleats. For me, this reduced float resulted in some tendinitis in my right knee. Certainly possible something is off on my fit, but going back to XTs and Shimano cleats has alleviated the issue. I also found that clipping in on the Xpedos wasn't as consistent.


----------



## bogeydog (Apr 13, 2015)

Keep in mind there are two Shimano cleats, each will different release and float. I didn't care for either and went back to Xpedo which proved more reliable. However I used the Crank Brothers plates under them which makes for a smooth operation. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Pegleg81 (Aug 6, 2014)

The black seal inboard of one of the pedals came loose and I think that the pedal was loose along the axle direction too, after less than thousand miles. So I think that a little bit of dirt and water went in.
I disassembled and cleaned everything. Good excuse to finally buy a tube of Phil Wood grease. The old grease on the side where the black seal came loose was noticeably more black. Splurged and bought hybrid ceramic boca bearings (something like $3-4 per bearing) after watching a YouTube video for a similar pedal (one of the comments in the video mentioned that the same bearing sizes are used):






Everything works fine now, although the pedal that had the black seal come loose spins more freely than the other side which I would think is a good thing?

Definitely would buy the pedals again. But in my experience, you do have to keep an eye on them.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seb K (Apr 21, 2009)

Pegleg81 said:


> The black seal inboard of one of the pedals came loose and I think that the pedal was loose along the axle direction too, after less than thousand miles. So I think that a little bit of dirt and water went in.
> I disassembled and cleaned everything. Good excuse to finally buy a tube of Phil Wood grease. The old grease on the side where the black seal came loose was noticeably more black. Splurged and bought hybrid ceramic boca bearings (something like $3-4 per bearing) after watching a YouTube video for a similar pedal (one of the comments in the video mentioned that the same bearing sizes are used):
> 
> 
> ...


By the time you have to change the grease the bearings could have worn down a little so they are less 'compacted' . This could be the reason why they move more freely (or just one is more worn than the other) .


----------



## Pegleg81 (Aug 6, 2014)

karimian5 said:


> By the time you have to change the grease the bearings could have worn down a little so they are less 'compacted' . This could be the reason why they move more freely (or just one is more worn than the other) .


I wasn't clear in my original posting but after cleaning and putting in new grease and new bearings on both pedals, left pedal spins more freely than right side. I was worried that perhaps I tapped in one of the new bearings a bit too hard and deformed the bearing race so the right pedal spins with a tad bit more resistance. Or I packed in more grease on the right side.

Or the right pedal that spins with more resistance is the normal one and the freer spinning left pedal is the abnormal one. Maybe when the black seal got loose on the left the grime that got inside minutely wore down the inside of the axle bore so the new bearing is in a looser fit to allow the ball bearings to spin more freely.

But it's not that noticeable but I might repack everything over the winter just to see.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Mine have been doing good, holding up to many rock strikes in limestone ledge Texas, but not sure I'd put ceramic bearings in such a high load (impacts) application. I'd think they'd be better in the BB due to much bigger bearing diameter/circumference.


----------



## Raybum (Apr 16, 2009)

my Xpedo XMF08TT died a horrible death today. Small outboard bearing failed with then allows the body to slide off the spindle. This was my 3rd set of bearings. I think that small outboard bearing is a bit wimpy. I tried to fix it later but the outer race seems to be stuck in the Ti pedal body.
btw, they lasted about 2 years and over 10k miles...not bad and probably should have replaced that bearing weeks ago. It was feeling a little "gravely" and I ignored the warning...


----------



## Crossmaxx (Dec 2, 2008)

Raybum said:


> my Xpedo XMF08TT died a horrible death today. Small outboard bearing failed with then allows the body to slide off the spindle. This was my 3rd set of bearings. I think that small outboard bearing is a bit wimpy. I tried to fix it later but the outer race seems to be stuck in the Ti pedal body.
> btw, they lasted about 2 years and over 10k miles...not bad and probably should have replaced that bearing weeks ago. It was feeling a little "gravely" and I ignored the warning...


Try heating up the pedal body up and see if the expansion of the titanium body might make the outer race pop out.


----------



## machine4321 (Jun 3, 2011)

ordered a set last week. looking forward to not dicking around with loose bearings and preload locknuts ect. My xtr pedal was constantly coming loose no matter how tight I made it. The 1/4pound weight saving over my xts will also be a nice bouns!


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

sjaakoo said:


> How well do they work with regular Shimano SPD cleats?


Shimano cleats work perfectly in Xpedos but Xpedo cleats aren't quite right in SPDs so if you use the same shoes with both pedals use Shimano cleats.


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

Might be looking into a set of these as well. My patience for my XTR M9000s is wearing thin.


----------



## solo-x (Feb 16, 2010)

bogeydog said:


> Keep in mind there are two Shimano cleats, each will different release and float. I didn't care for either and went back to Xpedo which proved more reliable. However I used the Crank Brothers plates under them which makes for a smooth operation.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Right, I'm referring to the 51 cleats. The regular twist out standard cleat, not the multi direction release cleat.

I also found that for the same spring tension on the pedal, the Xpedo cleat released easier and often in conditions where I didn't want the cleat to release.


----------



## bogeydog (Apr 13, 2015)

I have had these pedals for 2 years. The Xpedo cleats work best over time. The spd cleats were too hard to get in and out. Spring tension is also paramount for these to work well.


----------



## machine4321 (Jun 3, 2011)

2 pairs showed up. One pair 212g and the other 211g. 130g saved over my xts. Spin nice look great although I'm a tad worried about the lack of any platform but I'm sure I'll get used to it.


----------



## EthanDM (Apr 19, 2009)

I've been on these for 9 months with great results. Ride/race pro XC and have been bashing them on lots of AZ rocks. Have not broke or bent one yet, and engagement feels more solid than XTR. I originally switched after seeing all the issues with the M9000s.

Mine spin smooth but have developed some play. Anyone else get this or know how to solve?


----------



## spsoon (Jul 28, 2008)

They have 2 or 3 cartridge bearings per pedal, depending on which model you have. They are a cheap, common size (6x13x5mm), and super easy to replace. If you get the manufacturer's bearing kit, it comes with replacement seals as well:
XPEDO - PEDAL.PRECISION


----------



## manamana (Jul 30, 2006)

I've managed to round out the bolt that tightens/loosens the release tension, meaning it's stuck with a very hard release. I don't suppose anyone would know if there's a way to remove it and replace it with another bolt (if that part is even available separately?)?


----------



## Klaster_1 (Jan 7, 2018)

Did anyone heard of Ti springs for XMF08TT or XRF06TT? Should be a viable way to drop some weight, given that Eggbeaters have this mod available.


----------



## machine4321 (Jun 3, 2011)

Anyone have any tips for entry into these ? Compared to my XTs these are horrible to get into. Ive been on them all season and cant seem to find the knack. There is a ection that feel like its going in but its actually hung up to far forward. I love the weight but I have wasted so much time if I have to get off the bike.


----------



## bikeguy0 (Aug 5, 2007)

Use the xpedo cleats and u may want to check your shoes to make sure they aren’t dragging on the cleat. I have had any issues and have been running them for years. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## machine4321 (Jun 3, 2011)

I do have the expedo cleats in. They did help but still get hung up. Shimanos I can "toe in" the expedo I feel like I have to mid foot it in. More practice I guess.


----------



## coke (Jun 7, 2008)

machine4321 said:


> I do have the expedo cleats in. They did help but still get hung up. Shimanos I can "toe in" the expedo I feel like I have to mid foot it in. More practice I guess.


It does seem to like my foot has to be further forward to get clipped in. I struggled at first, but now I don't even think about it.


----------



## Mark16q (Apr 16, 2006)

Just switched to xpedo cleats after a few months on Spd. With spd cleat step in good not great but adjusted to it. With the xpedo cleat stepin is much more positive and less critical of foot position to get in. Glad I finally made the switch cuz loving the pedals and just as good as my xtrs without the weight.


----------

